#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  "Practical Enhanced Reservoir Engineering Assisted with Simulation" e-book request

## ebrahimsh

Hello everyone!


I'm new in this forum and enjoy everything in it. can anyone help me find the book: "Practical Enhanced Reservoir Engineering Assisted with Simulation Software" by Abdus Satter & Ghulam M. Iqbal 
e-book. in pdf or whatever?

Thank you All! :Smile: See More: "Practical Enhanced Reservoir Engineering Assisted with Simulation" e-book request

----------


## dev_r

Hello,

Doesn't anyone have it?

It's quite handy books, so if you have it please share.

thx in advance.

regards,

Dev_r

----------


## darcyoil

Is this the new one from SPE? Ho!

----------


## 06pg22

i too need it

----------


## zhangwise

NICE BOOK, waiting for you. THANKS

----------


## rahulgggohil

do any one have it?plz reply soon

----------


## drchin1987

this book is really good. need to get a copy soon

----------


## sensos

nobody has this book ?_?

----------


## kochichiro

Here is the book guys - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## i-anuar

Thanks kochichiro!!!

----------


## amahaminer

thanks  :Rugby:

----------


## sami22

thank you very much

----------


## ivan_aljeburi

I don't know how to thank you brother...

See More: "Practical Enhanced Reservoir Engineering Assisted with Simulation" e-book request

----------


## ALFRE01

Wao friend this is really a super book, very thanks.
Keep sharing books like that.

----------


## reservoir_re

Thanks very much!

----------


## savvy2311

Thanks Bro !!

----------


## fsalazar

thanks a lot!!

----------


## rockie

Can anybody give the new link, the link earlier is dead.
I'm very needed it for my final project 

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## kochichiro

Here is the new link - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rockie

Thank you very much for the new link kochichiro, it's a great help for my study

 :Cheerful:  :Cheerful:  :Cheerful:

----------


## milkypack

appreciate you man;thanks!

----------


## duchuydinh_kkt

Thanks

----------


## anon04

Indebted to you Sir!

----------


## JuanK

thanks

----------


## gotenkoXD

u r the best 9 kochichiro

See More: "Practical Enhanced Reservoir Engineering Assisted with Simulation" e-book request

----------


## yearning_5

thanks a lot Mr KOCHICHIRO

----------


## Mohamed87

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## kochichiro

Some guys reports that they cannot open the link, so here is the link in plain text format - XX^https://mega.co.nz/#!6IUADDoK!EngCA3EoSLmCnNUC_SfLKRczZuY9jcp85tLcxe1  8c_0^XX
just copy it without XX^ pre and postfixes and paste in your browser.

----------


## kochichiro

Some guys reports that they cannot open the link, so here is the link in plain text format - XX^https://mega.co.nz/#!6IUADDoK!EngCA3EoSLmCnNUC_SfLKRczZuY9jcp85tLcxe1  8c_0^XX
just copy it without XX^ pre and postfixes and paste in your browser.

----------


## yaser50

to the poster of the file, can you reupload the file again because the file is deleted

----------


## JorgeDzul

Can anybody give the new link, the link earlier is dead.
I'm very needed it for my final project

----------


## kochichiro

Here is the new link - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zamc

WWWWOoooooooow.... After more than 1 year of research i finaly found it... Your great kochichiro...

----------


## dynezidane

hi..anyone can please upload back..i cannot download it due to file not found. thanks

----------


## alirezaq

Thanks!

----------


## marczeman

Really appreciate it, thanks. I think everyone should use Mega as the cloud service to upload these stuff.. much more reliable than others

----------


## zapata

> Really appreciate it, thanks. I think everyone should use Mega as the cloud service to upload these stuff.. much more reliable than others



Today I download the file of post # 28 and the link is this  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 8c_0


or copy and paste      mega.nz/#!6IUADDoK!EngCA3EoSLmCnNUC_SfLKRczZuY9jcp85tLcxe1 8c_0See More: "Practical Enhanced Reservoir Engineering Assisted with Simulation" e-book request

----------


## tejaspatel4344

can anyone share the book its been removed from link............Thanks in advance

----------


## zapata

> can anyone share the book its been removed from link............Thanks in advance



Dear Sir 

I use the post #37 for download , but I use the option "copy and paste " and this is ok

mega.nz/#!6IUADDoK!EngCA3EoSLmCnNUC_SfLKRczZuY9jcp85tLcxe1 8c_0

----------


## dastan12

link is dead. can someone re-upload please....

----------


## ArielCabello

Hi everyone! The link is broken. Does anyone know where to find the book? Thanks

----------


## perml1975

thanks a lot

----------


## kochichiro

Here is the link - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Engluwam

Hey kochichiro. Hope u good. Was trying to download the file but it is been taken down. Can you suggest any other social to I can download it from?? Pleaseee help me find this book Asap

----------


## abrashid79

Hi...
Just copy the link without ^^ and paste in browser......don't click on the link....
^^**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 8c_0^^....
You will get it

Regards

----------


## josefreitas

find it here h-t-t-p://gen.lib.rus.ec/search.php?req=Practical+Enhanced+Reservoir+Engine  ering+Assisted+with+Simulation+&open=0&res=25&view  =simple&phrase=1&column=def

----------


## amitkannojia

can some body upload the same file again as it not available

----------


## ginozky

hey folks here is a new link. I hope this file will be useful for all of u.

C u nest time.

Regards

----------


## ginozky

hey folks here is a new link. I hope this file will be useful for all of u.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

C u next time.



RegardsSee More: "Practical Enhanced Reservoir Engineering Assisted with Simulation" e-book request

----------


## Mechen

Worldwide Practical Petroleum Reservoir Engineering Methods by H. C. Slider
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]            Password：44ww

Practical Enhanced Reservoir Engineering： Assisted With Simulated Software by Abdus Satter, Ghulam M. Iqbal, James L. Buchwatter
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]         Password：f6pv

----------


## Srajeshkumar

Link not working

----------


## ginozky

link works correctly. I tested and it works.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Regards

----------


## metalerosalvaje

Thanks!!! a lot

----------


## ginozky

De nada metalero 

Saludos

----------


## dastansooknanan

link is broken. can someone reupload thos book plz

----------


## Mechen

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## drchin1987

Does anyone have a copy of this book? Need to get ASAP. Much thanks!

----------


## abrashid79

Dear drchin*

Will you please send me your email id....

Regards
Abdul Rashid

----------


## Mechen

See #56

----------


## Mechen

Left your mail* then sent to you.

----------


## khamatra

Hi! The book was removed from the hosting server. Can anyone share it? Thanks!

See More: "Practical Enhanced Reservoir Engineering Assisted with Simulation" e-book request

----------


## aows51

Here is a copy of the book if one interested >>> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

